# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο παπαγαλάκι!!

## patataki

γεια σας!!!!εδώ κ 3 μέρες το παπαγαλάκι μου είναι άρρωστο......στηναρχή δεν ήμουν σίγουρη γιατι έλειπα πολυ απο το σπιτι αλλα σήμερα π ήμουν σπιτι το κατάλαβα....είναι ένα μικρο απλό παπαγαλάκι (αρσενικό) το έχω 2 χρόνια....μ το έκανε δώρο το αγορι μ....απο την πρώτη στιγμή που το ειδα κατάλαβα οτι ειχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την μεση του γιατί δε στεκόταν κ πολύ όρθιο αλλά έγερνε μπροστά...το είχα πάει κ σε κτηνίατρο τοτε  είχα πει οτι τα βραδεια π κοιμάται πέφτει απο το κλαδί του...αλλά η κτηνίατρος δεν ήξερε κ πολλά για τα πτηνά παρά μονο για γάτες κ σκύλους.......του έχω πάρει εδω κ 1 χρόνο μια θηλυκιά κ είναι ζευγάρι......
για να μη τα πολυλογώ τα συμπτώματα π έχει το παπαγαλάκι μ ειναι οτι τωρα τελευταία κοιμάται πολλες ώρες και γενικα ειναι κακόκεφο...δεν έχει διάθεση να παιζει με την παπαγαλίνα του.....στην αρχή σκέφτηκα οτι μπορεί να φταίει ο καιρός π αλλάζει.....μετα σκέφτηκα οτι μάλλον δεν ειναι κ τόσο νεο παπαγαλάκι...κ δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω τον εκτροφέα για να ρωτήσω λεπτομέρειες...προς τοπαρόν δεν έχει άλλα συμπτώματα.....κ τα φτερα του καλα ειναι κ διάρροια δεν έχει.....κ τρώει κανονικα....όταν& κοιμάται,κοιμάται με το ενα του ποδι σηκωμένο....εγω αυτο κ έκανα ειναι να του δώσω ενα φαρμακο για τα παράσιτα του εντέρου...γιατι στην αρχη νομιζα πως γιαυτο αρρώστησε.....σήμερα του έδωσα ενα άλλο φάρμακο για την τόνωση.....αυριο θα το πάω σε ενα πετ σοπ π αυτος π το εχει ξερει αρκετά πραγματα για παπαγαλάκια....διοτι η κτηνίατρος δε γνωρίζει κ τόσα πολλά......εσείς έχετε καμιά άποψη τη αρρώστια να έχει????αν γνωρίζετε κατι θα χαρω πολύ να το μοιραστείτε μαζί μου γιατι ανησυχώ πολύ για το μικρό μ παπαγαλάκι!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.Προφανώς είναι άρρωστο.Να χωρίσεις το θηλυκό γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να αρρωστήσει και αυτό.
Τα παιδιά από τη διαχείριση έχουν λίστα με γιατρούς που θα μπορούσες να πας.Σε ποια περιοχή της χώρας είσαι;
Είναι φουσκωμένο;Πόσες μέρες πριν κατάλαβες ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά;

----------


## patataki

> Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.Προφανώς είναι άρρωστο.Να χωρίσεις το θηλυκό γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να αρρωστήσει και αυτό.
> Τα παιδιά από τη διαχείριση έχουν λίστα με γιατρούς που θα μπορούσες να πας.Σε ποια περιοχή της χώρας είσαι;
> Είναι φουσκωμένο;Πόσες μέρες πριν κατάλαβες ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά;


καλώς σας βρήκα!!
ειμαι μια ώρα απόσταση απο θεσσαλονίκη......μένω σε μικρή πόλη.....ναι φουσκώνει...σαν να κουρνιάζει...εδω κ 3-4 μέρες πρέπει να συμβαίνει αυτο....απλά έλειπα πολλες ώρες απο το σπίτι κ νόμιζα  πως ήταν η ιδεα μου.....σήμερα όμως π ήμουν σπιτι όλη την μέρα, το παρακολούθησα  για να δω πως συμπεριφέρεται....κ ειδα οτι δεν ειχε διαθεση για παιχνίδι κ οτι κοιμαται πολυ......είπα να σας γράψω γιατι έχω διαβασει για ασθένειες σε πτηνα κ καμιά δεν είχε τα συμπτώματα π εχει το δικο μ παπαγαλάκι....συνήθως οι ασθενεις π διαβασα ναι μεν προκαλούν ύπνο αλλά προκαλουν κ πολλά άλλα άσχημα συμπτώματα πχ. εμετό.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οι κουτσουλιές του πως είναι.Βάλε ένα λευκό χαρτί Α4 κάτω να δούμε και διάβασε αυτό.
*Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών**Πως είναι ένα υγιές πουλί και ποιες αλλαγές πρέπει να μας ανησυχήσουν.*Βάλτο κάπου ζεστά να είναι.Τρώει πίνει νερό;

----------


## patataki

> Οι κουτσουλιές του πως είναι.Βάλε ένα λευκό χαρτί Α4 κάτω να δούμε και διάβασε αυτό.
> *Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών*
> 
> 
> *Πως είναι ένα υγιές πουλί και ποιες αλλαγές πρέπει να μας ανησυχήσουν.*
> 
> 
> 
> Βάλτο κάπου ζεστά να είναι.Τρώει πίνει νερό;


οι κουτσουλιές του ειναι όπως πάντα.....κανονικά τρώει πάντα την ίδια ώρα π τρώει κ η παπαγαλίνα. δεν τρώει με βουλιμία....το έχω διαβάσει το άρθρο.....αυτο π σκέφτηκά ειναι, μήπως απλά η ασθένεια του ειναι σε πρώιμο στάδιο κ γιαυτο έχει μόνο ένα σύμπτωμα....πάντως σίγουρα αύριο θα πάρω τηλ την κτηνίατρο (αν ξερει να μ πει κάτι) κ θα το πάω μάλλον στο πετ σοπ γιατι ο ανθρωπος π το έχει ξερει πιο πολλά για παπαγαλάκια....
να ρωτησω ξέρετε πως ειναι ένα γέρικο παπαγαλάκι???διοτι όπως σας ειπα απο την ώρα π το πηρα ειδα οτι μες στον ύπνο του έχανε την ισοροποιά του και έπεφτε κάτω....γενικα απο πάντα ειναι λίγο σκυφτό

----------


## vagelis76

Αν θέλεις πες μου να σου στείλω τη λίστα, με προσωπικό μήνυμα,της περιοχής σου.
Για να έχεις μια επικοινωνία έστω με κάποιον ειδικό.Το να φορτώνεις με φάρμακα το μικρό πουλί,το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να κάνεις το μικρόβιο πιο ανθεκτικό(αν υπάρχει).Θέλει διάγνωση και κατάλληλη θεραπεία.


**συμβουλή... πρόσεχε πως γράφεις,αν συνεχίσεις να χρησιμοποιείς τόσα πολλά σημεία στίξης( .... ) κολλητά σε λέξεις φράσεις, θα αρχίσουν να χάνονται τα κείμενα σου.*

----------


## patataki

> Αν θέλεις πες μου να σου στείλω τη λίστα, με προσωπικό μήνυμα,της περιοχής σου.
> Για να έχεις μια επικοινωνία έστω με κάποιον ειδικό.Το να φορτώνεις με φάρμακα το μικρό πουλί,το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να κάνεις το μικρόβιο πιο ανθεκτικό(αν υπάρχει).Θέλει διάγνωση και κατάλληλη θεραπεία.
> 
> 
> **συμβουλή... πρόσεχε πως γράφεις,αν συνεχίσεις να χρησιμοποιείς τόσα πολλά σημεία στίξης( .... ) κολλητά σε λέξεις φράσεις, θα αρχίσουν να χάνονται τα κείμενα σου.*


θα γράψω έδω γιατι μνμ δε μπορω ακόμα να στείλω. δε πειράζει. στη βέροια μένω. ευχαριστω πολύ!

----------


## vagelis76

Σου στέλνω τη λίστα των γιατρών της Βόρεια Ελλάδας...
Δε χρειάζεται να γράψεις κάτι για τους γιατρού.Εσύ θα επιλέξεις τι σε βολεύει και ποιον θα εμπιστευτείς.

*Στις 10 δημοσιεύσεις σου ξεκλειδώνουν τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα και θα είσαι οκ !!!

----------


## vagelis76

Σου την έστειλα,θα βρείς τηλέφωνα και διευθύνσεις για να επικοινωνήσεις.
Περιμένουμε νεότερα από το μικράκι σου και όλα να πάνε καλά !!!!!

*Καλώς ηρθες στη παρέα που απ ότι είδες νοιάζεται για όλους τους θαμώνες της !!!

----------


## patataki

σας ευχαριστώ πολυ για τα τηλέφωνα που μου δώσατε!
να ρωτήσω, απο το τηλ μπορω να τους πω τα συμπτώματα κ να μ πουν κάτι? γιατι για να πεταχτώ θεσσαλονικη λίγο δύσκολο....

----------


## vagelis76

Το σωστό είναι να το δεί και μετά από εξέταση να βγάλει διάγνωση.Αν αυτό είναι αδύνατον... (Βέροια-Θεσσαλονίκη = 1 ώρα δρόμος με το Κτελ) τότε ίσως σε βοηθήσει δίνοντάς σου κάποιες συμβουλές.
Καλό είναι να του πείς τι φάρμακα του έχεις χορηγήσει μέχρι στιγμής χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Όσο πιο συγκεκριμένος/η είσαι σε αυτά που του λες από το τηλέφωνο τόσο πιο πολύ θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει.
Δεν είναι η σωστή διαδικασία αλλά λύση ανάγκης για να μη ταλαιπωρείται το μικρό φιλαράκι μας.

----------


## patataki

όλα θα τα κάνω κ τηλέφωνα θα πάρω κ στην πόλη μ κάπου θα βρω να το πάω  :sad:  αρκεί να γίνει καλά! 

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο μακρια ειναι δυσκολο να σου πουμε την γνωμη μας χωρις εστω μια φωτο απο την κοιλια του πουλιου στην οποια να φαινεται το δερμα του (την βρεχεις ελαφρα και παραμεριζεις τα πουπουλα )και μια φωτο σε λευκο χαρτι των κουτσουλιων .οσο και να σου φαινονται οκ θα ηθελα να ανεβασεις τις φωτο αυτες .χωρις το παπαγαλακι να ειναι κοντα τους ή εστω να εχουν παρομοιες φωτο και οι γιατροι απο το τηλ δεν θα μπορεσουν να σε βοηθησουν .απο την πατηθρα ποσο συχνα πεφτει ;οταν πεφτει τι συμπεριφορα εχει; ανακτα αμεσα την ισορροπια του και ξανανεβαινει ;

----------


## patataki

πήγα σήμερα στον κτηνίατρο κ μου έδωσε κάτι σταγόνες. μ είπε οτι αυτη την εποχή πολλά πουλάκια αρρωσταίνουν κ γενικά οτι αρρώστησε απο την αλλαγή του καιρού...τώρα είναι λίγο καλύτερα.. σιγα σιγά θα συνέλθει!  :Happy: ))) 

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας!!!!!!!!

*
*

----------


## patataki

> ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο μακρια ειναι δυσκολο να σου πουμε την γνωμη μας χωρις εστω μια φωτο απο την κοιλια του πουλιου στην οποια να φαινεται το δερμα του (την βρεχεις ελαφρα και παραμεριζεις τα πουπουλα )και μια φωτο σε λευκο χαρτι των κουτσουλιων .οσο και να σου φαινονται οκ θα ηθελα να ανεβασεις τις φωτο αυτες .χωρις το παπαγαλακι να ειναι κοντα τους ή εστω να εχουν παρομοιες φωτο και οι γιατροι απο το τηλ δεν θα μπορεσουν να σε βοηθησουν .απο την πατηθρα ποσο συχνα πεφτει ;οταν πεφτει τι συμπεριφορα εχει; ανακτα αμεσα την ισορροπια του και ξανανεβαινει ;


γεια σου!
ναι!κοιμάται, πέφτει απο το κλαδί του, χτυπάει (το καημένο μου), προσπαθεί να καταλάβει τι έγινε και φαίνεται τρομαγμένο, αλλά σχεδόν αμέσως ανεβαίνει κ πάλι στο κλαδάκι του. όταν πέφτει προσπαθώ, όποτε μπορώ,  να είμαι κοντά του για να του σφυρίζω κ να μη φοβάται τόσο πολύ. 
να ρωτήσω κ κάτι τελευταίο, το χειμώνα τα παπαγαλάκια μου τα έχω στο δωμάτιο μου, το οποιο ειναι σχετικά μικρό. υπάρχει πιθανότητα να αρρωστήσω εγω απο τα παπαγαλάκια μου?  απο ότι ξέρω όχι, αρκει να καθαρίζω καθε μέρα το κλουβάκι τους κ έτσι θα ειμαι κ εγω κ τα παπαγαλάκια μια χαρα....  απλά ρωτάω κ εσάς που μάλλον ξέρετε περισσότερα πράγματα απο μένα!

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο τη στιγμη που εχεις επαφη με γιατρο να του αναφερεις τα περιστατικα των πτωσεων ! το θεωρω πληρως απαραιτητο καθως και το ιστορικο τους ..πως ξεκινησαν κλπ 

αν το πουλακι σου ειναι απομονωμενο απο αλλα πτηνα και εχεις καθαρο περιβαλλον ,δεν βρισκω τον τροπο να κολλησει ψιττακωση που ισως να ειχες καποιο μερικο κινδυνο (αν και συ δεν παιρνεις μετρα προστασιας και υγιεινης οταν εχει προβλημα ) .επισης στην πορεια καποιων χρονων στα φορουμ βλεπω οτι η πραγματικη ψιττακωση σπανια εμφανιζεται .συνηθως ολοι στο παρελθον συγχεανε το οποιο προβλημα μολυνσης στο ματι ενος πουλιου με ψιττακωση (ή ορνιθωση οπως λεγεται στα αλλα πουλια .ασθενεια οφειλομενη στο χλαμυδιο psittaki  ) .

----------

